# Blast and Cruise



## braden (Apr 8, 2019)

Good morning everyone. 

So I am really new here. Spent the most of last night reading through the boards and threads. I just wanted hear opinions on Blast and Cruise at a young age (22). Is it safe to post up my usage here ?


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Apr 8, 2019)

braden said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> So I am really new here. Spent the most of last night reading through the boards and threads. I just wanted hear opinions on Blast and Cruise at a young age (22). Is it safe to post up my usage here ?



Post up all your stats, goals, etc. Did u introduce yourself yet?


----------



## braden (Apr 8, 2019)

yea I have 

Im 169cm at 80kg 

im wanting to settle at 90- 95 kg 

im 22 at the moment


----------



## Jin (Apr 8, 2019)

This is a most unwise course of action.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 8, 2019)

Why do you want to?


----------



## braden (Apr 8, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Why do you want to?


 

Okay so I went on a course of 500mg test e from an ug lab called magnus pharama in october 2018 with the plan of going back to South Africa nice and big in december for a 4 week holiday into jan of 2019. I was so inlove with my newfound gains that I was scared to lose them in this 4 week period and decided to stay on. So I stayed on and when I returned to Germany (end of Jan 2019) I was weighing 80 kg and had literally zero side effects other than gains. okay my balls are smaller but other than that im good. So I decided what the heck and have been on ever since. Im kinda cruising at 500mg per week on this underground lab so im not sure if its all that good qulity. however I have found a pharmacist hook up and will get pharam grade test this week hopefully. 

so my question is this. why go off if i could just cruise at 250 mg a week and when I blast,  blast at 750mg a week of just test e?


----------



## Trump (Apr 8, 2019)

It’s possibke that you will need trt for life if you go down this route at your age. Also posssible to effect your ability to have children. 



braden said:


> Okay so I went on a course of 500mg test e from an ug lab called magnus pharama in october 2018 with the plan of going back to South Africa nice and big in december for a 4 week holiday into jan of 2019. I was so inlove with my newfound gains that I was scared to lose them in this 4 week period and decided to stay on. So I stayed on and when I returned to Germany (end of Jan 2019) I was weighing 80 kg and had literally zero side effects other than gains. okay my balls are smaller but other than that im good. So I decided what the heck and have been on ever since. Im kinda cruising at 500mg per week on this underground lab so im not sure if its all that good qulity. however I have found a pharmacist hook up and will get pharam grade test this week hopefully.
> 
> so my question is this. why go off if i could just cruise at 250 mg a week and when I blast,  blast at 750mg a week of just test e?


----------



## juuced (Apr 8, 2019)

take some HCG to get the balls back!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 8, 2019)

braden said:


> Okay so I went on a course of 500mg test e from an ug lab called magnus pharama in october 2018 with the plan of going back to South Africa nice and big in december for a 4 week holiday into jan of 2019. I was so inlove with my newfound gains that I was scared to lose them in this 4 week period and decided to stay on. So I stayed on and when I returned to Germany (end of Jan 2019) I was weighing 80 kg and had literally zero side effects other than gains. okay my balls are smaller but other than that im good. So I decided what the heck and have been on ever since. Im kinda cruising at 500mg per week on this underground lab so im not sure if its all that good qulity. however I have found a pharmacist hook up and will get pharam grade test this week hopefully.
> 
> so my question is this. why go off if i could just cruise at 250 mg a week and when I blast,  blast at 750mg a week of just test e?



So the answer to my question is essentially, you don't want to. 

You can blast and cruise sure. You are pretty young for it and it's possible if not an absolute certainty that you will wind up on trt (trust me as you approach 40 it's not that cool anymore). 

Otherwise you are likely shortening your lifespan due to cardiovascular disease. 

You may not have sides right now, but you will eventually. Things change. 

If you are going to do this, then start learning what it takes to optimize your health while doing so.


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Apr 8, 2019)

Trump said:


> It’s possibke that you will need trt for life if you go down this route at your age. Also posssible to effect your ability to have children.



That’s a possibility.  I would seriously think about it.  It’s not fun having to do injections every week for life(speaking from experience).  With all of the training and nutrition and supplements now days you can do a lot.  It’s up to you, your a man.


----------



## braden (Apr 8, 2019)

Thank you. I really do appreciate the wise, honest answers here. I will reconsider. I would like to continue using... would cycling then be the best option? 

I dont want to use massive ammounts juice or dabble with HGH or insulin... atleast not until I have kids.  I would like to stick to the test then. So cycle with 500 mg to 750mg per week for say 12 weeks ?  

would you recommend I climb off the test now and pct?


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Apr 8, 2019)

braden said:


> Thank you. I really do appreciate the wise, honest answers here. I will reconsider. I would like to continue using... would cycling then be the best option?
> 
> I dont want to use massive ammounts juice or dabble with HGH or insulin... atleast not until I have kids.  I would like to stick to the test then. So cycle with 500 mg to 750mg per week for say 12 weeks ?
> 
> would you recommend I climb off the test now and pct?



Definitely pct.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 8, 2019)

braden said:


> Thank you. I really do appreciate the wise, honest answers here. I will reconsider. I would like to continue using... would cycling then be the best option?
> 
> I dont want to use massive ammounts juice or dabble with HGH or insulin... atleast not until I have kids.  I would like to stick to the test then. So cycle with 500 mg to 750mg per week for say 12 weeks ?
> 
> would you recommend I climb off the test now and pct?



Recovery seems to have more to do with time on as opposed to dose. 

Also GH and slin have basically nothing to do with reproduction. 

If you are deciding against b&c for now then a PCT would be a good idea. 

You will want to do a blast of HCG as you come off, and then after HCG start up the clomid and nolva.  At some point after that you should schedule blood work to monitor recovery.


----------



## braden (Apr 8, 2019)

Thank you. I will do some more research and make a decision soon.


----------



## Jin (Apr 9, 2019)

braden said:


> Thank you. I will do some more research and make a decision soon.




Don’t take offense to my comments please. They are meant to help. 

My issues are that you know very little about steroids and the involved physiology. And you are very young. 

So, if you decide to B&C without sound knowledge you might be signing up for something you later regret. 

Also, your priorities at your current age and priorities in 10 years will not be the same. 

Furthermore, after such limited experience with AAS B&C seems like you are looking for a real shortcut. 

I’m close to 290 and I need to B&C to keep enough mass in between my bulk and my cut. 

I would encourage you to continue experimenting with aas and, if you are comfortable committing to this lifestyle for the long haul, consider B&C.  

After you have some real gains to keep


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 9, 2019)

500mg is not cruise lol


----------



## braden (Apr 9, 2019)

Jin said:


> Don’t take offense to my comments please. They are meant to help.
> 
> My issues are that you know very little about steroids and the involved physiology. And you are very young.
> 
> ...



I am really not offended what so ever. I am just sizing up my options at the moment as I do want kids later on but I too want to be walkign around 290  I know that it take a lot of hard work and commitment. I will continue to use aas for sure throughout my life. I just want to figure out the best way to go about it and still have kids. 

Im considering coming off, getting everrything natural and working, freezing some sperm and then going balls to the wall ?


----------



## Jin (Apr 9, 2019)

braden said:


> I am really not offended what so ever. I am just sizing up my options at the moment as I do want kids later on but I too want to be walkign around 290  I know that it take a lot of hard work and commitment. I will continue to use aas for sure throughout my life. I just want to figure out the best way to go about it and still have kids.
> 
> Im considering coming off, getting everrything natural and working, freezing some sperm and then going balls to the wall ?




I’ve recommend that same course of action to a handful of people. I’m not sure anyone took that advice. That’s the only way to insure you’ll be able to have kids later should your partner be fertile. 

Now all you have to do is decide your risk tolerance. Walking around at 290 isn’t healthy period. Whether you are fat or jacked AF

Get a sperm count done. If there are enough just freeze what you got. 

Make no mistake: if you follow a path similar to or more extreme than mine you will take years off your life. And you will need to be vigilant about acute effects. Meaning you own a BP cuff, you do your daily cardio and you have regular blood tests etc. 

did you say say you were opening a restaurant?



Seems like you are committed but you still don’t know the basics. Read the stickies. Research HPTA, esters/half-lifes, and familiarize yourself with the steroid profiles. I researched a full year before I even decided on trt。

TRT will almost certainly be in your future which means a weekly shot for life. I started my aas experimenting after I was out on trt, and I was infertile, so all I had to lose was years off my life.


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Apr 9, 2019)

viel glück auf deiner Riese!

Max


----------



## Gabriel (Apr 30, 2019)

When I first started years ago PCT was a bitch...The whole up and down gain to lose...Yeah,,,cruising sounds and looks good on paper,,,but the fact of the matter is at 22 that really boxes you in...You should look at the long term,,,,scare tissue,constant pins,cost over years,Red cell count, and that's just for starters...............Cruising really is for either the guys that abused gear early on,,aready have low T,or the large population of men over 45 that have NO T production of their own.....


----------



## Jin (May 1, 2019)

Gabriel said:


> When I first started years ago PCT was a bitch...The whole up and down gain to lose...Yeah,,,cruising sounds and looks good on paper,,,but the fact of the matter is at 22 that really boxes you in...You should look at the long term,,,,scare tissue,constant pins,cost over years,Red cell count, and that's just for starters...............Cruising really is for either the guys that abused gear early on,,aready have low T,or the large population of men over 45 that have NO T production of their own.....



Lets not confuse cruising with TRT. Trt is medically necessary and “usually” does not exceed 200mg/ week. 

Cruising is what I am doing currently: taking enough test in between cycles to keep all my strength and most of my lean mass. I was 299 on cycle and now I’m 280. I’ve been cruising on 450/wk and haven’t lost any strength. 

Cruising is for idiots or people who are going on stage IMO. 

I am both.


----------



## Straight30weight (May 1, 2019)

Cruising at 450, almost up to Stanley standards!


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (May 1, 2019)

Jin said:


> This is a most unwise course of action.



Definitely listen to jin here. One of my firsts posts was asking the same question and he advised against it. 

  You will lose some gains when you get off but that’s just part of it. You don’t wanna risk messing up your endocrine system at 22


----------



## Gabriel (May 1, 2019)

Sorry Jin,,,I see your point...Most of the Guys I know alone with myself,,Don't trust Dr.s.So,they do their own self admit TRT...aka cruising...


----------



## DF (May 1, 2019)

Gabriel said:


> Sorry Jin,,,I see your point...Most of the Guys I know alone with myself,,Don't trust Dr.s.So,they do their own s*elf admit TRT...aka cruising*...



You may have missed the point or you are still confused on the terminology. Trt is not cruising.  Trt is medically necessary as Jin said.  Cruising is a choice.


----------



## Gabriel (May 1, 2019)

You can call it a cheese sandwich if you want too...


----------



## HollyWoodCole (May 1, 2019)

Gabriel said:


> You can call it a cheese sandwich if you want too...


Well, he's definitely 22.


Let's do it your way.  Call it B/C, call it TRT, call it whatever you want to.  Using AAS on a consistent basis without PCT'ing is a stupid idea on your part.  Are you a pro bodybuilder? Are you ready to commit to sticking yourself with a needle every week for the rest of your life?  Trust me when I say that most things you consider to be a good idea at 22 are not so amazing at 35+.

You're young but seem determined to do as you've already run a cycle and from what I can tell you're cruising now so there is no point in trying to talk you out of using overall.  I think the point that everyone is trying to make to you is to run cycles, not B+C/TRT/Fukacheesesandwich. Your chances of recovering your natural testosterone levels are much higher with this method.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 1, 2019)

Gabriel said:


> You can call it a cheese sandwich if you want too...



you can fukkoff if you want too


----------



## Straight30weight (May 1, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> you can fukkoff if you want too


Word up. Welcome back gibz


----------



## Jin (May 1, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Well, he's definitely 22.
> 
> 
> Let's do it your way.  Call it B/C, call it TRT, call it whatever you want to.  Using AAS on a consistent basis without PCT'ing is a stupid idea on your part.  Are you a pro bodybuilder? Are you ready to commit to sticking yourself with a needle every week for the rest of your life?  Trust me when I say that most things you consider to be a good idea at 22 are not so amazing at 35+.
> ...



He’s not 22. He is middle aged and has terminal cancer.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (May 1, 2019)

Jin said:


> He’s not 22. He is middle aged and has terminal cancer.


You lost me brother.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (May 1, 2019)

Jin said:


> He’s not 22. He is middle aged and has terminal cancer.


Found it.  Got confused between the greenies.


----------



## hulksmash (May 1, 2019)

Time for my opinion!

1. You're too young to cruise.

2. You're too young to use AAS at all (unless competing)

3. You shouldn't cruise until after doing a few cycles.

4. You must accept you'll need AAS forever after cruising.

I was 25 years old before ever using AAS. Be smart about it, OP.


----------



## Straight30weight (May 1, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Time for my opinion!
> 
> 1. You're too young to cruise.
> 
> ...


Hes at least 40 years old, maybe older.


----------



## Trump (May 1, 2019)

Last cycle was 22 years ago I guessing I a fair age


----------



## Seeker (May 1, 2019)

lol OP is 22. Hulk was referring to OP. everyone getting all mixed up in this thread


----------



## hulksmash (May 1, 2019)

Seeker said:


> lol OP is 22. Hulk was referring to OP. everyone getting all mixed up in this thread



Thank you, that's correct.

The "mix-ups" happen way too much, I guess I need to start naming the subject(s) in my replies. Then everyone knows who I'm talking to.


----------



## Straight30weight (May 1, 2019)

All the greens look alike. My bad.


----------



## Straight30weight (May 1, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Thank you, that's correct.
> 
> The "mix-ups" happen way too much, I guess I need to start naming the subject(s) in my replies. Then everyone knows who I'm talking to.


I’m guilty, my bad hulk


----------



## CJ (May 1, 2019)

Who's on first?


----------



## hulksmash (May 1, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> All the greens look alike. My bad.



Wait, what greens?

I use the forum's UGBodybuilding V2 format-the same format we had in 2012.

If ya'll see different things due to using mobile or other formats, I will finally know why people get mixed up!

Its all good lol


----------



## Straight30weight (May 1, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Wait, what greens?
> 
> I use the forum's UGBodybuilding V2 format-the same format we had in 2012.
> 
> ...


I don’t know anything about anything you just said lol. I just go to the site from my phone.


----------



## Seeker (May 2, 2019)

Haha this thread is jinxed. Hulk, green is referring to member status. New members are green.


----------



## hulksmash (May 2, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> I don’t know anything about anything you just said lol. I just go to the site from my phone.



At the VERY BOTTOM, you have a drop down menu to choose which forum style you want. You got V2 (classic style), UBBresponsive, Mobile, etc.



Seeker said:


> Haha this thread is jinxed. Hulk, green is referring to member status. New members are green.



Oh lawd, guess I never noticed lol

I'm done hijacking this thread, I promise


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2019)

My Bad guys ...I'll take the hit on this one...Blame it on the new Guy,,,However,,,I don't get out much and I haven't had anyone to tell me to "**** off" except my GF in some time...It was kind of refreshing...


----------



## Straight30weight (May 2, 2019)

Gabriel said:


> My Bad guys ...I'll take the hit on this one...Blame it on the new Guy,,,However,,,I don't get out much and I haven't had anyone to tell me to "**** off" except my GF in some time...It was kind of refreshing...


Get used to it, that’s what we do here. 

Its all love....


----------



## HollyWoodCole (May 2, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Get used to it, that’s what we do here.
> 
> Its all love....


And talk about dicks, don't forget that part.  Surprised dicks haven't been discussed yet.


----------



## Straight30weight (May 2, 2019)

That’s really the focus here, penis


----------



## Gibsonator (May 2, 2019)

Gabriel said:


> My Bad guys ...I'll take the hit on this one...Blame it on the new Guy,,,However,,,I don't get out much and I haven't had anyone to tell me to "**** off" except my GF in some time...It was kind of refreshing...



repped for taking it and bein positive brother 

edit: cock, ballz, so on and so fourth


----------



## boxing45 (May 2, 2019)

I’m 24, I blast and “cruise” at a dosage of 250mg test.... that being said I also get my bloodwork done quarterly, I weigh 275lbs and I compete in open bodybuilding and I don’t plan on stopping. I made that life long commitment. Bodybuilding is my lifestyle and it will be until I am physically unable to. Unless you are seeing a doctor regularly, and you’re competing in open bodybuilding and have grown to your natural potential, I wouldn’t recommend it. If you’re just trying to look good and be strong, there is no need for it. If you are trying to get a pro card and make this your life, and you fully realize the risks, go for it.


----------



## PuzzleT3st (Feb 5, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> I don’t know anything about anything you just said lol. I just go to the site from my phone.


I'm a green one myself, just wanted to put you up on "Tapatalk" app bro... you download it and can have all your forums right there, super convenient! Check it out sometime, it's a must have for me..
Thanks for the knowledge fellas!!


----------

